# Cannon Mittersill Pow Day 4/5/2011



## skidmarks (Apr 8, 2011)

Temps in the 30's
We got very lucky with 6-8 inches of new snow on top of a firm base. The wind moved the snow around and in the right spots the snow was much deeper than advertised!! A little poaching was involved too under the Cannonball Chair. Made our way over to Mittersill for several runs and some great untracked lines. I felt like a kid in the candy store when we skied down under the old T-Bar line.

This was a work day for me since I was testing the new Kastle BMX 98 for the shop! Kastle is hand made in Austria which is important when you're skiing a resort designed to be a mini homeland. The BMX 98 (no metal & slight tip rocker) made me feel like I knew what I was doing and really hooked up when you hit the firm surfaces underneath. The float and balance of the ski made it very easy to ski on. Look for the Kastle BMX 98 at www.SuburbanSkiAndBike.com next season. 

That night we stayed at the Mittersill Hotel which was extra cool. A nice old place with lots of Ski history Mittersill was the place to be back in the day. I expected to hear the ghost of the old Baron but no such luck.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice report!  Was the Mittersill double spinning?


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice report!  Was the Mittersill double spinning?



Yes it was so that made it easy to do some laps.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Yes it was so that made it easy to do some laps.


 
Very nice!  They are lucky to have this amazing season as the first for Mittersill.


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 8, 2011)

Old picture of Mittersill and the Mittersill Inn from Ski Magazine, 1968. Compare with above.
http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg23296


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 8, 2011)

Mapnut said:


> Old picture of Mittersill and the Mittersill Inn from Ski Magazine, 1968. Compare with above.
> http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg23296



Nice!! The slopes to the upper right are grown in now.


----------



## cannonist (Apr 9, 2011)

Do they have plans to clear those two slopes that have grown in completely


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 10, 2011)

cannonist said:


> Do they have plans to clear those two slopes that have grown in completely



Not sure what their plans are.


----------

